# Mamiya-Six IV - manual help?



## WhaleDaughter (May 19, 2017)

Sunday morning I'll be picking up a functioning Mamiya-Six. It's the old folding style from the early 1950s. I'm very excited.

I'm having trouble finding a manual (most searches for Mamiya 6 come back to the 1990s model). The Butkus site where I usually score manuals claims to have one, but rather than a pdf copy it's listed for sale at $45 plus shipping! That's more then 2/3 of what I'm paying for the camera.

I think this camera is going to be different enough from what I'm used to that a manual would be extremely beneficial. Does anyone have or know where I can get a manual? I'm willing to buy one if there isn't a pdf copy available, but not for $45 (that just seems outrageous to me).


"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit." ~Aristotle


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2017)

I would search for the camera and articles on it, and read those. It's not "too complex" a camera.
Mamiya 6

It looks like a simply wonderful machine to own.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (May 19, 2017)

Derrel said:


> I would search for the camera and articles on it, and read those. It's not "too complex" a camera.
> Mamiya 6
> 
> It looks like a simply wonderful machine to own.



Wrong Mamiya 6 ;-).  I'm getting the older one.

Mamiya Six


"We are what we repeatedly do. Excellence, then, is not an act but a habit." ~Aristotle


----------



## Derrel (May 19, 2017)

Great!


----------



## unpopular (May 19, 2017)

You don't need instructions.


----------



## compur (May 20, 2017)

I used to have one of these. It's not difficult. Focusing is done by turning the wheel on the back with your thumb. Set shutter speed and aperture with the rings around the lens. Then cock the shutter and shoot.


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2017)

Hmm, odd that Butkus is not showing it online for free.
Here is some basic usage notes -> MJ;i : Howto CAMERA/MAMIYA-6 ... you might have already found that link though.

I have two of them on my workbench ... not ready for shooting yet.


----------



## WhaleDaughter (May 20, 2017)

I emailed Butkus and he sent me a digital copy. Looking forward to getting my hands on this camera.


"Rule 408: Time is not the boss of you"


----------



## dxqcanada (May 20, 2017)

When you get the camera ... grab a flashlight and check the bellows for any light leaks.


----------



## unpopular (May 25, 2017)

And repair with gaffers tape.

trolololololololol


----------



## compur (May 26, 2017)

My bellows repair of a Mamiya 6:
Mamiya


----------

